# Missing Bluetick



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

I am posting this for a fellow houndsmen, we were out on tuesday, and had dogs scattered, got all the dogs back but one, we had a good strong signal, and then like 10 minutes later nothing, so either the dogs motated 20 miles away in no time flat, or someone has picked him up, or walked off with him. This is a very serious matter and if you know anything, or have any info please let me know, some people don't realize how important these dogs really are. The dog has a "TB" branded on his ear, and is a Bluetick male, and was lost in the Red Narrows in spanish fork canyon. Any info contact me 801-722-4441, or Tony 801-592-2338. Thanks for your help.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Im sad to hear that, I would be devistated if my black n tan got away from me (any of my dogs for that matter). Good luck in finding the dog.


----------

